# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  vaginalni porod - video!

## franica

Curice, ak vas zanima..... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0QIAZJ_CuE
Jel zna netko jel i našim bebačima čim izađe glavica odmah sa sondom čiste nos. Ja to nisam primijetila.
 :Kiss:

----------


## anima

> Curice, ak vas zanima..... 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0QIAZJ_CuE
> Jel zna netko jel i našim bebačima čim izađe glavica odmah sa sondom čiste nos. Ja to nisam primijetila.


zakaj neće?

----------


## Paulita

Moraš kliknut na "confirm"

----------


## franica

moraš biti starija od 18 i registrirati se.

----------


## inikaaaaaa

neće   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tibica

Strava  :D :

----------


## Rene2

Predivno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Maslačkica

Jao, jaoooo.... i  :shock:  i   :Heart:  


Ma gdje li jadnoj bebi gura onu sondu onoliko???? Pa jao, do peta joj je gurnuo. Ja mislim da to stvarno nije potrebno, ali eto...

----------


## sir_oliver

zašto niti na jednoj snimci nema epi i pucanja :?  :? 
zaključak je da su naši doktori mesari  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Davor

Pa... u međuvremenu se dokazalo da epiziotomija ne popravlja ishod poroda, a kod nas međuvrijeme traje oko 10 godina pa... budu skontali za jedno 5 godina. Možda.

----------


## Maslačkica

> zašto niti na jednoj snimci nema epi i pucanja :?  :? 
> zaključak je da su naši doktori mesari



Jako me zanima mišljenje i njihovo objašnjenje naših dr. na snimke gdje nema epi ni pucanja, jer mogu misliti samo kakva bi bila to objašnjenja... 

To sam se 1. put u životu iznenadila kada sam vidjela na Reality TV-u djevojku jako mladu koja je tek rodila, prije par sati i sjedi u turskom položaju i drži bebu, ja sam samo ovako gledala  :shock: (jer u mojoj glavi i po onome šta su mi pričali je da se to MORA) - ali tu nisam još upoznala Rodu i "dobrobiti" epi i samog poroda.

----------


## (maša)

Mihaelu su čistili nos i usta čim je izašao...nije se ni javio pa sam se uplašila a oni njemu čiste dišne puteve ...

----------


## (maša)

ajme predivno....  :Heart:   :Heart:  ...

a stavrno mu do peta gurnuli sondu..mrvica mala..

----------


## kailash

> zašto niti na jednoj snimci nema epi i pucanja :?  :? 
> zaključak je da su naši doktori mesari


ti si rodila u puli?

vjerojatno ti je zato čudno što nema epi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivaa

super  :Heart:  
i Greti su odmah čistili nos...

----------


## bubimira

> zašto niti na jednoj snimci nema epi i pucanja :?  :?


Baš sam ja mislila kak je lijepo na snimci doktor čekao da polako izađe glavica i da se međica stigne rastegnut koliko joj treba.

I da, prošlo mi kroz glavu koliko puta bi kod nas već bila rezana.

----------


## sir_oliver

> ti si rodila u puli?
> vjerojatno ti je zato čudno što nema epi


ne, u zadru.
samo sam htjela reći kako naši doktori ništa ne čekaju i oko ničega se ne trude. samo režu. čast izuzecima

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Kada sam ja rodila prebacili su me na kolica i stavili malo sastrane,a na moje mjesto je došla dr.žena i ja sam cijelo vrijeme gledala njen porod i bilo mi je nevjerojatno i predivno ...i sada kada sam gledala ovu snimku rasplakala sam se..neznam zakaj to tak utječe na mene ali sva se raznježim na to  :Love:

----------


## mali karlo

neće nimeni vać sam par puta pokušavala  :Sad:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> a stavrno mu do peta gurnuli sondu..mrvica mala..


uf, jadnicak! pa kamo su mu to, pobogu, ugurali?!? ne svida mi se to nimalo, sva sam se najezila! tako grubo, rutinski, bezosjecajno.
*LiNa ČoKoLiNa*, htjela sam te potpisati, ali onda sam pogledala snimku i nije mi ni najmanje dirljivo. suze su mi na oci, recimo, dosle kad sam gledala video prirodnog poroda, ali od ovog se samo jezim.   :Sad:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP1-KMKvuxk&NR=1

zar nije ovaj porod ljepsi?   :Heart:  tata i mama docekuju svoju bebu...

----------


## MGrubi

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP1-KMKvuxk&NR=1
> 
> zar nije ovaj porod ljepsi?   tata i mama docekuju svoju bebu...


  :Heart:   :Heart:  
tako jednostavno   :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:  

ovo je tako lijepooo

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

a ovo?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMaAfakqHpo&feature=user
 :Heart:

----------


## Davor

Ni nalik na bolnički mambo-džambo.

----------


## Paulita

Tako jednostavno, lagano....

----------


## kailash

> a ovo?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMaAfakqHpo&feature=user


jooooj predivno. šmrc šmrc

meni je ona sonda na prvom filmiću brrrrrrrrr

----------


## Loryblue

> a ovo?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMaAfakqHpo&feature=user


ovaj mi je super  :Heart:  
i prosto se divim ženi kako je ona to jednostavno izvela (makar tako izgleda).

na ostalima se ježim kako djecu uhvate za glavu pa vuku i potežu.
ajme imam osjećaj ko da će im glavu iščupat :shock:

----------


## Yorkica

Sviđa mi se ovo gdje muževi sjede iza žena i služe im kao oslonac   :Heart:

----------


## M&T

meni je svaki porod na svoj način "strašan" i bolan, ja samo uočavam bolne izraze ženina lica koja u tom trenutku rađa
 :Embarassed:

----------


## maslacak

Onaj porod sa prve snimke meni izgleda strasno!
Sve u medicinski zelenom- puno ljudi oko nje- ona u klasicnom lezecem polozaju!

----------


## bubimira

A pogledajte ovu coolericu!!!
Žena se na izgonu smije na glas a tata prihvaća bebu!   :Heart:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Aht0HqI7GSw

----------


## Paulita

> A pogledajte ovu coolericu!!!
> Žena se na izgonu smije na glas a tata prihvaća bebu!   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Aht0HqI7GSw


  :Heart:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

e, od OVOGA mi dolaze suze na oci!   :Heart:   :Heart:  
nema veze sto je na ledima, 
zena je ZIVA, 
zena OSJECA 
i zena je IN CHARGE!
nitko nikog ne vuce, ne gura, nema nepostovanja zeninih granica,
nitko bebi nista ne gura, a mama dobija bebu odmah, umijesto da pasivno i poslusno lezi, ceka da joj bebu eventualno daju i ne usudi se ni dignuti glavu da pogleda sto rade s bebom. (tako mi je izgledala ona prva snimka, a zena na njoj ko zombi - ni sretna, ni uzbudena, ne mozemo joj po faci uopce zakljuciti da se sad tu nesto specijalno dogada)

----------


## MGrubi

i nema one : TISKAJ! TISKAJ! panike

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> A pogledajte ovu coolericu!!!
> Žena se na izgonu smije na glas a tata prihvaća bebu!   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Aht0HqI7GSw


Prelijepo   :Heart:

----------


## momze

Bubimira, hvala na linku - suze mi u ocima. Koja ekstaza   :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

Ma pričaj mi. Ja ne mogu prestati gledati. Svako malo si pogledam.

I ovaj video mi ide super uz onaj tekst: pustite rijeku da teće sama.
Za razliku od onih drugih pravih bolničkih poroda, sa hrpom žica u venama, sa rukavicama, naljeganjem na trbuh, puno krvi, rezanjem, "čupanjem" bebe, zvuka ctg-a i sl.

Ovo mi je uzor. Rađati sigurno u sebe,rađati sretno,rađati radosno. Na miru i bez "silovanja".
Fascinira me ženina opuštenost!

----------


## kailash

*bubimira* ne prestajem cmizdriti  :Heart:  

ovo je definitivno orgazmički porod.

PREKRASNO!!!

----------


## momtobe

Wow, wow, wow!!!!!!!


Divna je...ovo je prvi baš lijepi porod kojeg sam gledala. Svi drugi izazivaju neku nelagodu u meni, ali ova žena  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ella1

Sve mi ovo izgleda kao samohipnoza...Ja sam upravo prosla HypnoByrthing tecaj i nadam se da ce mi pomoci da imam isti takav porod :Smile:  Miran i bez panike :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

Misliš li na Hypnobirthing?
Jel ima to veze s ovom knjigom?

----------


## Ella1

Da to je to ja sam krivo napisala :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

meni ovi porodi ne izgledaju kao hipnobirthing.   :Smile:

----------


## Yorkica

Vračam se ovdje često i gledam ove porode,stvarno izgledasju nevjerovatno lagani,ali najviše od svega me fascinira koliko se žena odluči kući rađat  :D 
Ja pitala ženu od svog ginekologa,koja je ujedno babica i radili su oboje u bolnici i imaju troje djece,jeli ona rađala kući ili išla u bolnicu.
Da je išla u bolnicu jer da je jako rizično rađat doma nikad se nezna kad se može zakomplicirat i kad če ti operacijska sala hitno trebat .

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

mijenjaj ginekologa!   :Grin:  on je sigurno u istoj spiki k'o i zena mu! boje se poroda   :No-no:   - ni malo pozeljni na porodu!

----------


## Yorkica

> mijenjaj ginekologa!   on je sigurno u istoj spiki k'o i zena mu! boje se poroda    - ni malo pozeljni na porodu!


On radi samo privatno,tako da mi nije bio u bolnici na porodu  :Grin:  
Došao me vidit sutradan   :Kiss:

----------


## Ria

> *bubimira* ne prestajem cmizdriti  
> 
> ovo je definitivno orgazmički porod.
> 
> PREKRASNO!!!



Ovako  :Heart:   Predivno nešto  :Heart:  

A od ovih linokva jedino gdje sam vidla Epiziotomiju je onaj prastari link, točno se vidi da je sniman pred 20 godina. E kod nas je i dalje tako valjda.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Premda sam ja rodila na sto muka, rađala 12 sati uz sve moguće zahvate, no rezali me nisu...pukla sam sama i to na kraju poroda.

----------


## we&baby

predivno  :Heart:  
toliko ohrabrujuci ovi zadnji linkovi...

(1. je meni isto "prebolnicki", a i ona sonda  :/ )

----------


## Christy

Ajmeeee...predivno.
Jedva cekam sljedeci porod.

----------


## slava

Ja ne mogu otvoriti.... :/

----------


## roby

Predivno, tako bi trebalo biti.

----------


## sinjorita

lijepo je...ali nije li se beba malo mucila?? neznam taj dio mi izgleda stasno :?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

na koji video mislis?

----------


## beba128

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP1-KMKvuxk&NR=1
> 
> zar nije ovaj porod ljepsi?   tata i mama docekuju svoju bebu...


   Meni ovo baš i nije najljepše za gledanje ,bar ovaj predhodni ,tako da neću gledati ni ovaj,sorryali niasam ni prvi pogledala nego par sekundi...  :shock:

----------


## leela

mene strah to i pogledati  :Sad:

----------


## beba128

> mene strah to i pogledati


  Neznam,ali stvarno mi se čini da se pretjeruje e ovim komentarima ,mislim sve to stoji  rođenje djeteta je nešto predivno,ali ipak nisam za to da se to prikazuje. ,ovako javno. Ja nemam baš želudac za to ,a i čemu onda sve to ,kako ova   videa pokazuju ,to mi je isto kao da sad odem u ginekologa  pa da me gleda još 10 žena jer nema čekaonice . Ili da u rodilištu gledamo druge žene dok rađaju .sorry,ali ovo mi je stvarno previše.I  mislim da jednostavno   to nije primjereno.To su  previše intimne stari i malo mi je previše ...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## beba128

> mene strah to i pogledati


  Neznam,ali stvarno mi se čini da se pretjeruje e ovim komentarima ,mislim sve to stoji  rođenje djeteta je nešto predivno,ali ipak nisam za to da se to prikazuje. ,ovako javno. Ja nemam baš želudac za to ,a i čemu onda sve to ,kako ova   videa pokazuju ,to mi je isto kao da sad odem u ginekologa  pa da me gleda još 10 žena jer nema čekaonice . Ili da u rodilištu gledamo druge žene dok rađaju .sorry,ali ovo mi je stvarno previše.I  mislim da jednostavno   to nije primjereno.To su  previše intimne stari i malo mi je previše ...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kljucic

Svatko ima svoje mišljenje. To se zove sloboda izbora. Tko voli nek izvoli. O ukusima se ne raspravlja. 
Ja sam osobno imala strah od poroda pa su me ove snimke ipak malo umirile, a i za MM su bile vrlo edukativne. Mogu samo reći "hvala" tim ženama što su to podijelile s nama. Ja bih možda učinila isto, ali znam da MM to ne bi odobravao pa moje snimke nećete vidjeti na jubitu 8)

----------


## beba128

[quote="kljucic"]Svatko ima svoje mišljenje. To se zove sloboda izbora. Tko voli nek izvoli. O ukusima se ne raspravlja. 
 Naravno,ali  tu sam,bar ja,da komentiram ,pitam raspravljam,i dajem svoje mišljenje i viđenje nečega,na to ipak imam pravo !  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchie76

Beba, to se zove sloboda izbora   :Smile:

----------


## Mony

A jel ima ko video od poroda carskim rezom?

Ja ne mogu nac, a bas me zanima kak to izgleda (mislim, kad sam tak rodila   :Wink:   )

----------


## anchie76

Nasla sam ti ja jedan carski.  Ima ih dosta na youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJqjqPNYQ5Y

----------


## Mony

Pa da, zato i nisam mogla nac - kompovi su nam izgleda zakljucani, pa nisam mogla ni trazit, a ni pogledat ovaj.
Pa cu doma, odmah nakon sto mali pogleda La vie na jutubu, pokazat cu mu kak se rodio   :Laughing:   (salim se naravno)

----------


## bubimira

[quote="beba128"] Ili da u rodilištu gledamo druge žene dok rađaju ...[quote]

Pa nije da se ovo nije događalo. Ja svako malo čujem da je na SD netko rodio u predrađaoni. 

Ove žene koje su svoje snimke stavile na net su to izabrale i tako htjele (njihov izbor), a ove iz predrađaone to sigurno nisu

----------


## Honey

Ili se dogodi, kao u Karlovcu, da nekom cijeli razred medicinske škole dođe promatrati porod  :shock: 
Ne znaš kome je gore, rodilji ili klincima koji padaju u nesvjest. Dobro, rodilji je ipak puuuno gore   :Evil or Very Mad:  Ne mogu si to ni zamisliti!

----------


## Mony

Ma, mene su dok sam bila u boksu obisle 3 razlicite skupine "djece". Valjda su neki razred ipak podijelili u skupine   :Laughing:  

Tak mi je bilo svejedno - pa moraju i oni ucit od nekud   :Wink:  
Iako nekim curama izrazi lica nisu odavali kako uziva u svojoj buducoj profesiji   :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Ne dolaze samo buduće primalje na porod, svi medicinski tehničari prolaze tu ekskurziju. Zamisli koja atrakcija. Porod prati glas turističkog vodiča: "Sa vaše lijeve strane (zamahne dlanom) nalazi se CTG aparat. Sa vaše desne strane (svi okreću glave desno) nalaze se vaga i kadica za kupanje novorođenčeta. Ispred nas, vidimo glavicu kako izlazi   :Laughing:  "
Spontani pljesak  :D

----------


## Elinor

Kako sam se prije užasavala ovakvih snimaka! A kako sada plačem nad njima od ganuća...
Ponekad mi je žao što nisam mogla svoj porod vidjeti očima MM-a. Ja sam rađala, doživjela to čudo, al nekad mu zavidim na "pogledu".

----------


## Mony

Jel ko pogledao carski?

Doista izgeda relativno zastrasujuce  :shock:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Jel ko pogledao carski?
> 
> Doista izgeda relativno zastrasujuce  :shock:


nisam se odvazila pogledati carski...
*beba128*, da li si ti rodila? sto ti je tako strasno? :? meni je prirodni porod dirljiv i predivan prizor. zastrasujuc i tuzan mi je porod u kojem ima intervencija, kao sto je onaj prvi na topicu...

----------


## Honey

Carski sam vidjela nedavno, na dvd-u National Geographica (U maternici - blizanci). Samo sam zinula kad je doktor počeo čeprkati po otvorenoj maternici i izvlačiti bebače kak je kojeg dohvatio. Baš uznemirujuće za gledati. Iza toga prikazan je vaginalni porod blizanaca. To mi je nekak izgledalo lakše i jednostavnije i za mamu i za bebe. Barem s moje točke gledišta, ispred ekrana.

----------


## bfamily

Ajme cijela sam se naježila. Uf
Užasavam se poroda ali ovako gledajući sa strane stvarno je predivno, čudesno, ma za rastopiti se.   :Love:

----------


## bfamily

> Nasla sam ti ja jedan carski.  Ima ih dosta na youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJqjqPNYQ5Y


Zabolio me moj rez dok sam ovo gledala, dobro da onda nisam bila svjesna ničeg.

----------


## beba128

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel ko pogledao carski?
> 
> Doista izgeda relativno zastrasujuce  :shock:
> 
> 
> nisam se odvazila pogledati carski...
> *beba128*, da li si ti rodila? sto ti je tako strasno? :? meni je prirodni porod dirljiv i predivan prizor. zastrasujuc i tuzan mi je porod u kojem ima intervencija, kao sto je onaj prvi na topicu...


     Naravno da sam rodila ,kakve to ima veze???Imala bi isto mišljenje i da nisam .Ako nekog zanima upravo čekam treću bebu ,a imam sina i kćerkicu  :D

----------


## beba128

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel ko pogledao carski?
> 
> Doista izgeda relativno zastrasujuce  :shock:
> 
> 
> nisam se odvazila pogledati carski...
> *beba128*, da li si ti rodila? sto ti je tako strasno? :? meni je prirodni porod dirljiv i predivan prizor. zastrasujuc i tuzan mi je porod u kojem ima intervencija, kao sto je onaj prvi na topicu...


     Naravno da sam rodila ,kakve to ima veze???Imala bi isto mišljenje i da nisam .Ako nekog zanima upravo čekam treću bebu ,a imam sina i kćerkicu  :D

----------


## iridana2666

Nemam riječi za prirodan porod....neka mi forumašice oproste (sloboda izbora   :Grin:  ), ali totalno mi je to odvratno. Carski   :Heart:

----------


## single

> Nemam riječi za prirodan porod....neka mi forumašice oproste (sloboda izbora   ), ali totalno mi je to odvratno. Carski


veeeliki potpis!
carice   :Love:

----------


## kristina_zg

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemam riječi za prirodan porod....neka mi forumašice oproste (sloboda izbora   ), ali totalno mi je to odvratno. Carski  
> 
> 
> veeeliki potpis!
> carice


moram se složit s vama. Ja sam tek nakon svog poroda išla gledat te snimke. Rođenje djeteta je nešto najljepše, s time se slažem. Ali...to gledati...nekako nemam želudac za to i požalila sam što sam i gledala.

----------


## Beta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoCN1...eature=related

----------


## Beta

Na gore navedenoj adresi ima lijepo prikazan carski. 
Vidjela sam oba poroda, imala sam obje vrste poroda i definitivno sam za vaginalni porod.

----------


## BusyBee

> Nemam riječi za prirodan porod....neka mi forumašice oproste (sloboda izbora   ), ali totalno mi je to odvratno.


Koliko god se trudila uvaziti da se radi o osobnom dozivljaju, meni je odvratno citati ovakve komentare.
Jer ako cemo ici analizirati, ni seks sam po sebi nije nesto najdivnije za gledanje (snimke) u gro planu, uz sve popratne zvukove (ok, pornofili se nece sloziti sa mnom, ali ovdje govorimo o osobnim dozivljajima), a opet je vrhunski dozivljaj u intimi, izmedju partnera.

Jest da ja ne bih bas slikala ili snimala svoj porod (ne bih se osjecala ok s foticem ili kamerom u tako intimnim trenucima), ali ne vjerujem da ima puno stvari koje su ljepse od toga da snagom svog tijela na svijet doneses novo ljudsko bice, osobito u neometanom, intimnom okruzenju.

----------


## kristina_zg

Ne bih htjela da sam krivo shvaćena. Zar postoji išta ljepše od donošenja djeteta na svijet? Za mene ne! To je osjećaj koji znam da neću nikad zaboraviti niti bih htjela  :Heart:  Vjerojatno me dok sam gledala tu snimku podsjetilo na bolove koje sam imala (imala sam težak porod) pa mi zato to nije ugodno gledat

----------


## MGrubi

> Nemam riječi za prirodan porod....neka mi forumašice oproste (sloboda izbora   ), ali totalno mi je to odvratno. Carski


a Carski je "predivan"
 :? 
a nekima su operacije lijepe
meni nisu : skalpeli, krv, infuzija, šivanje živog mesa, usisavanje sluzi i koječega

bljak

----------


## argenta

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoCN18ftKzI&feature=related


Nisam se namjerava uplesti u ovu raspravu, ali moram priznati da mi je ovaj video carskoga bio prešokantan. Mislim, znam ja da tako često spašavaju i majku i dijete, ali ovo rezanje mesa, masti, potoci krvi, čupanje bebe van, okretanje naglavačke   :Crying or Very sad:  Nisam to očekivala. Nije mi jasno kako itko može preferirati CR bez zdravstvenih indikacija nad prirodnim porodom. Niti jedna me snimka prirodnog poroda nije toliko užasnula, a ni one nisu bile "cukrene". Barem imam osjećaj da žene u njima _sudjeluju_.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Mama na prvom filmiću, ko da se boji malo kad vadi krv, malkice se stisne i to je to   :Smile:  (nemam zvučnika, do duše   :Grin:  ), ma meni je na prvom sve super. Jedno sam ja to zamišljala kao "plop", a ono ipak malo traje.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Kod nas ide neki serijal (za koji sam bila puna nade, a jako se razočarala) "Vrijeme je za bebe". Kako su i autori izjavili, najlakše im je bilo snimati kad je porod išao dogovorenim carskim rezom, tako da je bilo najviše takvih poroda. Ja sam gledala samo jedan prirodni porod blizanaca, mada sam i propustila dosta epizoda, jer kako sam već rekla, jako sam se razočarala realizovanom koncepcijom. Svaki put kad bi gledala porod na carski (bilo ih je dosta explicitno prikazanih), ja sam imala snažnu potrebu da plačem, svaki put kad bi majka, onako totalno besvjesna, nakon svega, nešto mrmljala ili se pomjerala, a bebu bi odnijeli  odmah "nekud tamo". 
Slažem se za pravo izbora, razumijem i strah. Zbog tog prava izbora ja se silno nadam, i jako se molim, i skupljam snagu i hrabrost i znanje za VBAC.
P.S. napomene o porođajnim bolovima na kraju Rodinog plana poroda su moja mantra, i ja se sad ne plašim bola, u opće, čak su mi i ove kontrakcijice, koje osjetim povremeno, nekako drage, kao da se malo po malo upoznajemo   :Smile:

----------


## Beta

Iskreno, sva sam se naježila dok sam gledala tu zadnju snimku carskog, svaka čast doktorima, netko treba i taj posao raditi. 
Prirodan porod je predivan.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> leela prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene strah to i pogledati 
> 
> 
>   Neznam,ali stvarno mi se čini da se pretjeruje e ovim komentarima ,mislim sve to stoji  rođenje djeteta je nešto predivno,ali ipak nisam za to da se to prikazuje. ,ovako javno. Ja nemam baš želudac za to ,a i čemu onda sve to ,kako ova   videa pokazuju ,to mi je isto kao da sad odem u ginekologa  pa da me gleda još 10 žena jer nema čekaonice . Ili da u rodilištu gledamo druge žene dok rađaju .sorry,ali ovo mi je stvarno previše.I  mislim da jednostavno   to nije primjereno.To su  previše intimne stari i malo mi je previše ...


zasto si onda uopce gledala? i zasto si se uopce javila? ovaj topic nije zamisljen kao polemika o tome da li treba prikazivati snimke poroda ili ne, vec kao mjesto na kojem se takvo nesto moze pogledati. ako se nekome takva snimka a priori gadi, stvarno ne vidim sto moze pridonijeti temi i zasto uopce posjecuje topic koji ga ne zanima?  :?

----------


## tridesetri

http://www.birthasweknowit.com/theatrical_trailer.html

http://www.birthasweknowit.com/10_minute_promo.html

----------


## MamaRibice

Uh, bas volim zapoceti dan ovakvim filmicima   :Heart:

----------


## argenta

Ajme, 33, ovo je prekrasno. Hvala!
Bilo bi super da postoji ovakav smajlić   :Crying or Very sad:   ali od sreće/ganuća. Možda, u nedostatku, ovako nešto  :Zaljubljen:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anchie76

Stvarno je ovo prekrasno za pogledati   :Heart:

----------


## koryanshea

> A pogledajte ovu coolericu!!!
> Žena se na izgonu smije na glas a tata prihvaća bebu!   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Aht0HqI7GSw


ajme meni isto suze od ovog... kako je sretna! 
i ona mama koja sve sama obavi... stvarno su fantasticni filmici... 

onog prvog sam gledala al kad sam vidila kak mu gurnu cjevcicu u nos :shock: sam se shokirala (iako sam bila upozorena vasim komentarima) i nije mi se gledalo dalje...

za carske nemam dovoljno strpljiv zeludac... jednom sam na discoveryu naletila i gledala kak doktor prčka i vuče za rukicu, nogicu, što prvo nađe... nije mi bilo fora i ne gleda mi se opet :/

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> A pogledajte ovu coolericu!!!
> Žena se na izgonu smije na glas a tata prihvaća bebu!   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Aht0HqI7GSw


Ne mislite li vi da je ova mama ipak "na nečemu". Malo mi je suviše  8)

----------


## zhabica

ajme *bubimira*  i *33* stvarno su super linkovi. 

meni gledanje ovakvih stvari i divljenje nadilazi zadiranje u neciju intimu jer po meni nije, nismo dosli doma od tih ljudi pa bez dozvole uzeli filmice i gledali vec su oni stavljeni da pokazu kako to moze bit i pobude odredjene osjecaje. barem ih ja tako dozivljavam. 

meni su predivni. mozda zato jer takav dojam imam i o svom porodu. meni je (unatoc svemu - intervencijama i okruzenju) bilo lijepo. 

i naprosto me fasciniraju ovakve stvari.

kad sam dosla u predradjaonu sva uzbudjena i sretna sto idem rodit, u  novom boksu je radjala jedna mlada zena, ja sam se taman tusirala pored vrata od njenog boksa i vidjela kad je usla. sve je islo jako brzo. legla je i ostala sama, ja sam se otusirala i brisala od vode i stvarno ali stvarno nisan mogla odlit da ne pogledam, nisam znala oce li joj smetat i jel smijem al kad se nasmjesila i mahnila to mi je cinilo ko odobrenje. ja sam oblacila spavacicu a ona je vec tiskala i zvala sestru. zena je radjala pored mene a ja   :Crying or Very sad:   :Zaljubljen:  nisan znala kud cu sa sobom. ukopala san se i sirom otvorenih ociju gledala. babica je projurila pored mene: "ne ometajte trudnicu!" i zatvorila vrata od boksa i za sekund - dva se cuo plac djeteta.   :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:  

kad je babica otisla, nisan mogla odolit i bacila san pogled na mamu i bebu: jesi dobro? ona je kimnila i rekla da je super. drzala je bebu na prsima.   :Heart:  

i sad zamislite takav uvod. zena je rodila dok san se ja otusirala. i ja tako pod predivnim dojmom udjem u boks i mislim se " e ovako cu i ja" (pa san tako mislila iduci 9 sati   :Laughing:  al svjdno imam lijepe dojmove)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> bubimira prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A pogledajte ovu coolericu!!!
> Žena se na izgonu smije na glas a tata prihvaća bebu!   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Aht0HqI7GSw
> 
> 
> Ne mislite li vi da je ova mama ipak "na nečemu". Malo mi je suviše  8)


DA, na endorfinima i oksitocinima!   :Grin:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimira prvotno napisa
> ...


Misliš! Hoću onda i ja tako, naročito da mi se one babice i sestre okolo smješe i ne petljaju se   :Grin:

----------


## tridesetri

a zakaj ja ne mogu otvoriti taj link?   :Sad:

----------


## koryanshea

*tridesetri* jesi se logirala? i potvrdila da si punoljetna?

*strobery* ja isto kazem, i ja bi na te droge!  :Grin:  super mi je kako ju babice uopce ne diraju  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

tridesettri super! hvala za ovaj predivan filmić. 
skroz sam dirnuta jer sam se odmah sjetila svake sekunde svog poroda. 
doista je nešto magično u toj vodi!   :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  bubimira prvotno napisa
> ...


Točno to, puhovi!
Stroberry, ja sam prvo rodila uz epiduralnu, nisam osjetila ni da je beba izašla, i nisam znala kako da se osjećam i bila sam sva zbunjena.
Al nakon drugog poroda bez ikakvih sredstava za ublažavanje bola (i to u predrađaoni, sa 6 žena oko mene), obuzelo me oduševljenje i euforija identično kao ovu ženu, nitko osim mene i bebe za mene više nije postojao   :Heart:

----------


## triplemama

> A pogledajte ovu coolericu!!!
> Žena se na izgonu smije na glas a tata prihvaća bebu!   
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=Aht0HqI7GSw


Žena je legenda, ja se napinjala kada sam gledala   :Laughing:

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Mislim da bi u eri interneta svaka buduca mama trebala vidjeti kako to stvarno izgleda, a ne na komedijama i dramama iz Holiwooda gdje je sve ili smijesno, ili dramaticno... 

Ovaj prvi snimak mi je skroz super i jedva cekam da rodim, ali kad mu je zveknula onu cijev u nosic, morala sam da zazmurim. Mene su sinusi od gledanja zaboljeli, a kamoli ono majusno stvorenje! 

A to sto prigovaraju babicama za tu "rutinu", a sto da ocekujes? Zamisli kada bi sve sto rade, a rade to svaki dan uzimale k srcu - isle bi u penziju nakon prve godine rada.

Jedino sto svi ovi snimci, kako vec i rekoste - nikud nema epiziotomije ni pucanja. Ne shvatam! Sta su to - zene u Americi rastegljivije od nas ovdje?! Ili je problem u primitivizmu i nedorasnloj medicini? Na Zapadu Europe, prodaju gelove kojima pripremas medjicu za porod - kakvo crno rezanje?!

No, ja se ne mogu mnogo nadati...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

zakaj?

----------


## Mrs Happy

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoCN18ftKzI&feature=related


Cure moje, pa to je strasno za gledati. Izdrzala sam tocno minutu i pol.
Nisam nikada (jos) rodila, ali sma se veceras nagledala svakakvih vaginalnih filmova koje su neke od vas predlozine i nekih koje sam sama izabrala na youTube. Prvi me malo sokirao, ali poslije shvatis da je tehnika kod svih ista i rezultat PREKRASAN!
Isla sam pogledati ovaj carski, ejr nikad se ne zna, mozda cu ga MORATI imati (ne daj boze), a i zanimalo me kroz sta su to prosle (dobrovoljno) moje dvije prijateljice. I dobro je da jesam, jer sada mi nece pasti na pamet da trazim ili nedjaboze pristanem na carski osim ako o njemu ne bude ovisio zivot moje bebe.
P.S. By the way, malo su mi neobicne one zene koje su rodile a osjecaju se da ne mogu pogledati prirodni vaginalni porod. Da li je to zato sto ste prosle kroz lose iskustvo pa se ne zelite prisjecati ili...?

----------


## Mrs Happy

*Da ne bi bilo zabune sa mojom porukom gore. Ovo sto je prestrasno i zastrasujuce (meni) je film carskog reza.
Nasuprot njima, prirodni vaginalni porodi su mi osim prvog koji me malo sokirao svi bili kao jedno  PREKRASNO CUDO*  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> Na Zapadu Europe, prodaju gelove kojima pripremas medjicu za porod - kakvo crno rezanje?!


primijetih, u bio&bio imaju novu liniju proizvoda za trudnice i bebe, između ostalog i za masažu međice.

----------

